# MkIV Jetta & Golf Tail Lights the same?



## dpe415 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm looking to replace a broken tail light lens on my 2001 Jetta. Some individual sellers (Craigslist, eBay) are claiming that the MkIV Jetta and Golf tail lights are essentially the same. Is this true? I can't seem to find confirmation anywhere.
Thanks for the help,
DaveE


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Its possible that the bulb holder is the same, but the shape of the taillights is absolutely not the same. Hit up parts4vws.com for a cheap replacement. You'll have to buy a pair, but they should run you 100 or less.


----------

